# Delta contract saw model 34-444



## JRboostGSR (Mar 25, 2018)

Just got this saw wanted to know if anyone can give me any pointers on dust collection as to my shop is small and need to run a dust collector thank you very appreciated 
Paid $100 went to jersey to pick it up ways a ton had to take it apart to naive it around..it’s all together now lined up ready to go.:





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a similar Delta saw and have been looking at dust collection.

I plan to box in the upper section of the stand and attach a large dust collector flange/fitting underneath the boxed in area.

I've got some wide strips of thin magnetic material to cover the open area in front where the miter scale slides back and forth.

The hardest part is the back because I need clearance for the drive belt and the motor mount which tilts front to back (for blade raising/lowering) and side to side for blade tilt. I don't see how to completely seal this area - maybe air intake?

Cheers


----------



## JRboostGSR (Mar 25, 2018)

bargoon said:


> I have a similar Delta saw and have been looking at dust collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for the info I’m gonna take my time with this I want to do it right the first time plus it’s gonna be in this area for a while this saw is hard to move around have to get casters for it also thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Mar 10, 2018)

I have one too. Pretty good saw.
Mine is integrated into a work table in my shop, which is only 12x16'. I basically plated bottom as close as I could get to the motor and bought some magnetic sheet material to cover the openings in the front. That's done a pretty good job.
I'm about to make a zero clearance throat plate for it next.
Really, nothing you wouldn't do for any other saw. I hope you like it, and don't have to move it! 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

bargoon said:


> I have a similar Delta saw and have been looking at dust collection.
> 
> I plan to box in the upper section of the stand and attach a large dust collector flange/fitting underneath the boxed in area.
> 
> ...


I made a large drawer for the opening. No vacuum attachment. I just pull out the drawer and dump it. I catches 85% of the dust. 
Since the sides are now inclosed, I hang spare blades on the side.


----------



## JRboostGSR (Mar 25, 2018)

Toolman50 said:


> I made a large drawer for the opening. No vacuum attachment. I just pull out the drawer and dump it. I catches 85% of the dust.
> 
> Since the sides are now inclosed, I hang spare blades on the side.




I like that can you send me pics if possible I would appreciate it very much thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Dust collection on contractor type saws is a huge challenge. The bottom is easy to enclose with bags, hoppers, or drawers. The back where the motor hangs out is the biggest obstacle to overcome. If you search the web for "contractor table saw dust collection" you will find tons of YouTube hits on how others have attacked the problem. Run the tilt/raise mechanism over the extremes of travel and look at the back at 0 degrees and 45 degrees. Then look at min/max height settings and see where the motor and its mount are. This will give you an idea of what you are faced with. This is where your ingenuity will come into use. My saw has an enclosed, or shrouded, blade with a vac port that tilts with the blade so I had to design an articulated cover for the curved slot that the port runs in on the back of the saw cabinet.


----------



## IowaDave (May 21, 2015)

bargoon said:


> *I have a similar Delta saw and have been looking at dust collection.
> 
> I plan to box in the upper section of the stand and attach a large dust collector flange/fitting underneath the boxed in area.*
> 
> ...


I used to have a saw much like the one shown and that is what I did too. Enclosed the upper section of the stand and put a duct collection flange on it that I hooked to my dust collector. It worked well for all the years I used that saw.


----------



## IowaDave (May 21, 2015)

bargoon said:


> *I have a similar Delta saw and have been looking at dust collection.
> 
> I plan to box in the upper section of the stand and attach a large dust collector flange/fitting underneath the boxed in area.*
> 
> ...


I used to have a saw much like the one shown and that is what I did too. Enclosed the upper section of the stand and put a duct collection flange on it that I hooked to my dust collector. It worked well for all the years I used that saw.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

JRboostGSR said:


> I like that can you send me pics if possible I would appreciate it very much thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pictures of Delta saw.


----------



## JRboostGSR (Mar 25, 2018)

Toolman50 said:


> Pictures of Delta saw.




Oh man thanks for taking the time to take the pics very appreciated very much..I’ve always been into wood working but never put my hands to really work and now I’m really involved it’s in my blood..
Thank you
BuiltinWestchester


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

When I had a similar Jet model, I enclosed the sides with Luan ply and carpet scrap for the back. The back was held in place with magnetic tape. When doing an angle the motor hanging off the back would knock the back piece of carpet.

It was either Rockler or Woodcraft that sold an adapter that would catch the dust. I used an ordinary shop vac as the dust collector. In all it worked very well.


----------

